# Site Costa Del Sol?



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Any recommendations would like site10/15km either side of Malaga.If possible on coast with wifi.Will be there for month or two from Jan.
Would be nice if we could walk to bar and shops,even better on bus route


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Camping Torremolinas suits all your requirements, i have been but never stayed, however i have friends that winter there every year and they like it.


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Hi Biglad,
Last year spent 14 nights at 'Marbella Playa' Camp Site - around 5k from Marbella. Entrance from site to beach - great supermarket on site and well stocked-other shops and bars/restaurants around.Bus service next to site along N340 into Marbella or Belamadena. Around 15 euros a night over 14 nights stay. tele 283 39 98. Decent pitches but some tree's


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

Would recommend Camping Capapino We stayed there for two months this year and will be heading back next year Has all you asked about


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Camping Fuengirola. 
Short walk to the beach. 
Slightly longer walk into Town but as it is a walk along the Prom. it's very pleasant.
Good facilities cleaned 3 times a day everyday.
Three restaurants just outside the site and one of them is open 24/7, decent shop on site and BP garage and shop just across the road.
WiFi via ethernet cable @ 10 Euros per week or @ 25Euros for the month. No swimming pool, they filled it in last winter.
I did Cabopino last year but prefer it here for the reasons stated above. I found Cabopino to be expensive and the facilities were smelly and often dirty.
It's fairly full at the moment so ringing first might be a good idea, if you plan to come here.
Excellant bus links to Marbella and train link to Malaga

Pete 8)


----------

